# The introduction foods to Australia



## emirates77 (Jul 27, 2016)

Question :: allowed introduction of rice, cheese and tea in Australia or not allowed ?

Yes Or No...If Yes how by write in arrival form

waiting replay


----------



## Concept (Aug 17, 2016)

In my experience, bringing food into Australia is generally not allowed. You might be able to bring small amounts, however, I would let Australia customs know you have some food - they are very picky when it comes to bringing foreign foods in.

Australia has a lot of food from different cultures on offer. If you plan to live in Sydney or any of the other major cities, they will likely have what you are looking for. (even in rural Australia I'm finding a great variety of different foods). I wouldn't worry about bringing your own food on the plane.


----------



## dves90 (Sep 25, 2016)

Our customs are pretty strict when it comes to bringing in food. If you do, make sure you let them to, so that you avoid hefty fines should you not have them and customs finds out.


----------

